# 65 Chevelle 2-door wagon,by Dragjet Resins



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

These are ready to go,comes with chassis,sharp huh?Look for around 6 new pro molded bodies this month,all are made of impact resistant plastic.
Chris Rolph


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

SCHAWEET... a '65 wagon. 

Chris...is the body screwed to that chassis...or just placed on it for the photo?? It kinda looks like the front end is higher than the rear  

Any hints as to what the other projects are that you're working on?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

That is friggggin awesome looking. but where ya getting specialty chassis?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

It is screw mounted,and it is a resin im doing,not a dorky die cast conversion.Seth,I have hundreds of new chassis.
Chris


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Chris, This is fantastic looking. :thumbsup: Are you going to offer them here, or do I have to watch for them on e-pay?? So what are the other "projects"??? Inquiring minds want to know... 


Jeff


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

65 Chevelle wagon,62 bubble top impala,55 chevy"american graffiti",69 dart gts,and bunches more!Whew...I need a cold drink! he he!
Chris


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Chris, I will be giving you a call. BTW How is the lil bambino? Have your 'business hours' changed a bit since his arrival? 


Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Dragula said:


> It is screw mounted,and it is a resin im doing,not a dorky die cast conversion.



Chris please don't think I was trying to knock your wagon......the body does look superb...... and I never suggested it was a die cast conversion......


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> Chris please don't think I was trying to knock your wagon......the body does look superb...... and I never suggested it was a die cast conversion......


Naw man,I wasnt thinkin that,I just wanted to clarify that it was indeed resin..all is cool my friend!
Chris  :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

!! WOW!!:thumbsup: I was camping for the weekend with the family. While I was out having a great time, Chris posts this beauty? heh! What else did I miss! LOL
Chris, its a beauty! It looks all prostreety!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great, how about a couple more pix? rr :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

OOOO... I just now saw the new pic you switched for the wagon Chris.....damn it looks kick ass man!!! I can see it now... a tubbed drag wagon :devil:


----------

